# Hunting rifle



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> If I could just have one from a factory, it would probably be a Remington Mod 7 in either .308 or 7mm-08, stainless/synthetic with a Leupold 1.5-6x32mm VXIII scope. I want to build the same rifle in .338 Federal though since Big Green refuses to acknowledge the 247 emails I've sent asking for such from the factory!


 Such a great cartridge!!!! on a remington??? 

An ArmaLite, AR-10(t), in a 338 federal cart. topped off with a 
S.B..3-12x42, Prescision Hunter. My newest vice--- Gosh I love this beast


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

DPMS AR AP4 .308 flattop topped off with a Trijicon TA-55. Good for anything out to 1000+ yards. Sweet set up.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I kinda like my browning 300 win mag. but to be absolutly honest evry rifle I own I like.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I like my model 788 in 7mm-08.It is very accurate and the ammo is a hell of alot cheaper than buying 30-06 or7mm the last few boxes that I have bought were only 14.99.I shoot the 140 grain core loc and they done a fine job on all the deer that I have shot with it over the years.Plus the 7mm-08 has light recoil.The deer in my avatar was shot with that gun I mentioned above.


----------



## SNIPER17HMR (Jan 11, 2008)

Munsterlndr said:


> I'd agree with the 7mm-08 but with a larger scope would be a pretty good Michigan big game rifle. I'd go with a Kimber montana instead of the model 7, though.
> 
> I have a model 7 stainless/synthetic in .260 Remington topped with a VxIII - 4 x 12. I would not hesitate to use it on any deer or Elk.


 do they still make the model 7 in stainless/synthetic??? i dont see it on the website


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Huntsman27 said:


> I load my own .257 WBY with Partitions and highly doubt Ill use the 50 rounds before 2040........ That might seem a stretch to you that only shoot 300 yards. But to those of us that shoot further a drop in the Prairie.


Another .257wby fan here. I love to shoot that thing. It's too much fun to let sit. Using the Sierra GameKing 100gr SP's it's downright cheap to shoot....cheaper than my .270win that's hungry for those NBT's 130gr.

Yeah, love those shots that get out there too!


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

SNIPER17HMR said:


> do they still make the model 7 in stainless/synthetic??? i dont see it on the website


I believe they stopped making it 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

SNIPER17HMR said:


> if you only one caliber to choose to hunt any large game in michigan what would it be and why


54 caliber muzzleloader. 

You can hunt both the firearms and muzzleloader seasons with it, even in the shotgun zone. It's packs enough punch for bear or elk.

-na


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

30-06


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Nick I like the way ya think. I find myself using my muzzle loaders for all the seasons.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> Such a great cartridge!!!! on a remington???
> 
> An ArmaLite, AR-10(t), in a 338 federal cart. topped off with a
> S.B..3-12x42, Prescision Hunter. My newest vice--- Gosh I love this beast


I have an affinity for the Rem 700/7/600 guns. Familiarity I guess. 

I have seen pics of the Armalite and I agree....sweet!! Are you going to deer hunt this fall with that set up? Scary Accurate? I see DPMS is chambering the .338 Fed as well. I'd like to have a pair of matching AR's, one in .338 Federal and one in .450 Bushmaster. Either would make great Whitetail medicine!


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

444 marlin or bigger

I want to make it a unfair advantage and you should be able to have a 7 round clip also

What was I thinking, I must be thinking like a certain hunting group here in Mi, with this crazy early morning talk

I would say a 270 or 30-30

You really only need one shot make it count

Good luck with your choice and practice


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have an affinity for the Rem 700/7/600 guns. Familiarity I guess.
> 
> I have seen pics of the Armalite and I agree....sweet!! Are you going to deer hunt this fall with that set up? Scary Accurate? I see DPMS is chambering the .338 Fed as well. I'd like to have a pair of matching AR's, one in .338 Federal and one in .450 Bushmaster. Either would make great Whitetail medicine!


Srarey accurate IS the best way to describe it, what a beast


Haven't decided about hunting yet. Kinda overkill for Michigan. At present just thumping melons with it, What a way to spend the afternoon. Scarey Accurate is the best way to describe it. Schmidt -Benders are a heck of an optical system also, Honestly believe that this set up took out of range out of my vocabulary


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have an affinity for the Rem 700/7/600 guns. Familiarity I guess.
> 
> I


 Wish I were more of a Remington fan, I feel the 721 and the 600s were there last loveable guns though. A bad experence with a 742, over 30 yerars ago was the last the LAST NAIL IN THERE COFFIN FOR ME. Not saying your wrong, just that they are no longer for me


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> Sib is our official ammo deal finder!! Too bad I don't have a Dunhams near me! I picture a walk in safe in Sibs basement that is stocked plum full of ammo!! I know darn well as soon as he walks into any Meijer in the state, all cameras are immediately focused on him.....I mean come on, regular guys don't buy their ammo by the cart load at Meijer!! Kidding ofcourse...smart man to stock up now when the price is right! And save that Weatherby ammo, who knows someday you might want to go on an elk hunt, you can sell one of those Weatherby boxes of ammo on Craigslist to fund your hunt!! :lol: Take the .06 on the hunt!


:lol:

Yeah, I horde a bit when I see a good deal. Darn metal prices are making prices go up on everything. I vacuum seal the stuff to try and prolong the shelf life. Haven't had to buy my Noslers for about 10 years and I think I have another 7 boxes left. I always try and get the same lot numbers, too.

The Remington rebates are good from any store you'll just need a receipt and the upc off the box. It also covers their premium loads, shotgun loads and even a few select guns. Dunham's just offered $3 more dollars off with their special. Limit 2 boxes. But your girlfriend needs some, too. 

Rebate form incase your store doesn't have them:
http://www.remington.com/pdfs/RemCouponENglish08.pdf


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

A 30.06 will take any big game in north america and most plains game in africa. Here's all one needs for hunting:

1. 30.06 rifle (bolt, rem 700/ruger 77/win 70)

2. 12 gauge shotgun (rem 870, combo)

3. .22 rifle (ruger 10/22)

This will have you covered from the squirrel woods, to the fields for upland birds and waterfowl, to the big piney woods for whitetail & black bear.

Are there others? Sure. And that's what makes it so fun...variety is the spice of life...:evilsmile


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

SwiftHntr.17 said:


> A 30.06 will take any big game in north america and most plains game in africa. Here's all one needs for hunting:
> 
> 1. 30.06 rifle (bolt, rem 700/ruger 77/win 70)
> 
> ...


You can get by pretty good with those three basic guns, but a 4th, a decent muzzleloader can round out the calendar pretty good.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

.308 for me!!! .243 would be a little light seeing the question was for all big game in Michigan, which would include bear and elk. Does make a great deer round though.


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

I think anything between 30-30 and 300 Win Mag is sufficient for any big game in Michigan. Now the .243 is an excellent deer cartridge but a little small for bear. I would also put .223 and 7.62X39 in that category. 

In terms of best all around Michigan big game cartridge, I would narrow it down to these four:

1. .270
2. 30-06
3. .308
4. 7mm mag

Of these 4 shells, the 7mm will get slightly more distance but the shells are more expensive. All 4 cartridges are good to at least 250 yards. In my opinion, shots of less than 250 yards account for more than 99% of big game taken in Michigan. I don't think I am going out on much of a limb to say that. The "killing power", whatever that means, is very similar in these 4 cartridges and so is the amount of recoil. 

These four cartridges are by far the most popular. But that is not to say that a .280, 6.5X55 Sweedish, .303 British, 7MM-08, 45-70 govt or a whole host of other cartridges wouldn't also work fine. 

Now having said all that, if I were going to select a cartridge first and then go buy a rifle chambered in that cartridge, I would pick 30-06 because it is available in most new and used rifles on the market today.


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

winchester 348 in the model 71 it will take any game in north america


----------

